# has anyone hunted Riverbend WMA in Dublin?



## CoreyB1990 (Nov 20, 2014)

hey yall i dont have a boat so im limited to the places i can duck hunt so i found thta River bend is close to me..well kinda close and wanted to know if anyone has hunted ducks up there? here is the link http://www.riverbendwma.com/ when i try to find the limits of birds and open and closed days of season it takes me here http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/seasons-dates-limits/ which doesnt say when season opens or closes. so do they not have a season anymore on that WMA? take it easy on me.. im pretty new at duck hunting and for some reason the Rules and regulations  confuse me on all this sometimes. any reply or help would be appreciated!
Thanks yall and good luck this season

Corey


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 20, 2014)

...


----------



## jakebuddy (Nov 20, 2014)

don't bother went by there today to do some scouting the whole place is shut down due to baiting signs are every where you can hunt so thank who ever thought it would be a good idea to put bait out to shoot three wood ducks


----------



## trophyslayer (Nov 20, 2014)

Just called the wildlife resource division and they confirmed the baiting incedent. It will be shut down until 10 days after they can no longer find any corn and from how they said it was spread out so much in and out of the water that could be a long time from now. If any of you have insight as to who did this please turn them in. This is our hard earned money spent on licensing that goes to the state to keep up these impoundments and now nobody can use it. I personally dont hunt there but it is a shame that the good folks in dublin have lost a public land oppurtunity.


----------



## CoreyB1990 (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks yall for the info!! yall saved me a full day of time!! thanks again! looks like ill be going to check out beaver dam tomorrow then. had good luck their last year!


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 20, 2014)

^That is what's called "namedropping" or "spot naming".  

don't do it.  pls


----------



## steelshotslayer (Nov 20, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> ^That is what's called "namedropping" or "spot naming".
> 
> don't do it.  pls



You would think ppl would know better so as not to have 15 new buddies sitting with them opening morning.


----------



## CoreyB1990 (Nov 20, 2014)

who is spot naming?? and who said anything about a name? im confused ???


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 20, 2014)

...


CoreyB1990 said:


> Thanks yall for the info!! yall saved me a full day of time!! thanks again! looks like ill be going to check out beaver dam tomorrow then. had good luck their last year!


----------



## CoreyB1990 (Nov 20, 2014)

Beaver dam is a WMA??? the thread is about a WMA can we not talk about a WMA??


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 20, 2014)

**EDITED**
See Below.


----------



## Joe Overby (Nov 20, 2014)

CoreyB1990 said:


> Beaver dam is a WMA??? the thread is about a WMA can we not talk about a WMA??



Not so much....because....someone on here hunts a particular piece of public land/water and enjoys some success until the day that... someone else stumbles upon said members little secret piece of public heaven and then announces to the masses on this forum that they killed a single solitary duck on this little known piece of ga duck hunting bliss....all of the rubberheads then make a mad dash to said public spot, camp out in the aforementioned members spot, sky bust mergansers and run down coots in their 1983 bass trackers so rubberhead jr and his redheaded buddy can "kill"something to post on facespace so they won't be bullied in the 5th grade gym locker anymore...so no, don't ever, ever, ever say the name of any spot, public or private, on this forum...EVER...especially if you have any success there period...or sure as the world it'll look like the Ferguson protests come next weekend. 

PS...don't post pictures either. 

Thanks


----------



## CoreyB1990 (Nov 20, 2014)

Joe Overby said:


> Not so much....because....someone on here hunts a particular piece of public land/water and enjoys some success until the day that... someone else stumbles upon said members little secret piece of public heaven and then announces to the masses on this forum that they killed a single solitary duck on this little known piece of ga duck hunting bliss....all of the rubberheads then make a mad dash to said public spot, camp out in the aforementioned members spot, sky bust mergansers and run down coots in their 1983 bass trackers so rubberhead jr and his redheaded buddy can "kill"something to post on facespace so they won't be bullied in the 5th grade gym locker anymore...so no, don't ever, ever, ever say the name of any spot, public or private, on this forum...EVER...especially if you have any success there period...or sure as the world it'll look like the Ferguson protests come next weekend.
> 
> PS...don't post pictures either.
> 
> Thanks




Thanks for the info... but honestly i hunted their like twice last year lol  no awesome spot or nothin lol if i had an awesome spot dont worry i wouldnt share it with no one.. but im new to duck hunting so no great spots yet but i appreciate the concern and help on keeping my spots not known!! i understand where yall are coming from and for that i thank yall.. i was just trying to have a conversation with other members thats all and so i named the WMA's off!


----------



## Dart (Nov 20, 2014)

Beaver Dam is posted as well, someone baited it with corn too.
No duck hunting there until 10 days after all the corn is gone there as well. Wish they could catch whoever ruined everyones chance to hunt there or at Riverbend.


----------



## Joe Overby (Nov 20, 2014)

We get it...we do...we all like talking ducks, dogs, shotguns, and calls...we all like talking about spots too...we just don't do it. The mere fact that you mentioned a spot could mean that a lurking duck commander impersonator extraordinaire MIGHT go check it out too...and possibly be that guy to someone else who has worked very hard to scout, find, and hunt the elusive ga duck. We are just trying to prevent further pollution. Just because it isn't the best spot you have doesn't mean it isn't the best spot somebody else has.  You won't give up your best spot...and somebody else doesn't want you giving up their best spot for them.


----------



## humdandy (Nov 20, 2014)

Just a thought, but it sounds like this is something anti-hunters would be doing in an effort to stop us from duck hunting??


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## jay sullivent (Nov 20, 2014)

humdandy said:


> Just a thought, but it sounds like this is something anti-hunters would be doing in an effort to stop us from duck hunting??



I don't think they are that smart. Some hunters just can't stand to keep things legal, got to put corn out to get em in there


----------



## fredw (Nov 20, 2014)

*email from the DNR*

RIVER BEND WMA AND BEAVERDAM WMA CLOSED TO WATERFOWL HUNTING

The beaver pond at the end of the road behind the kiosk at Beaverdam WMA, and both Beacham Lake on the south tract and Troup Lake on the north tract of River Bend WMA are closed for waterfowl hunting indefinitely due to violators placing corn to attract ducks. Areas have been posted "No Hunting" and by law will remain closed until 10 days after all bait is completely consumed. The individual(s) who baited this site have negatively impacted you, the hunter. You can help stop this type of activity. Anyone with information on who placed the bait on these WMAs, is encouraged to contact the Ranger Hotline at 1-800-241-4113. You can also submit information online.


----------

